# Metal Gear Solid: Der Film soll "eine neue Art von Action" bieten



## Khaddel (16. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Metal Gear Solid: Der Film soll "eine neue Art von Action" bieten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Metal Gear Solid: Der Film soll "eine neue Art von Action" bieten*


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Juni 2021)

MGS 1-4 ist meine liebste Videospielreihe. Ich denke einen Film kann man daraus durchaus machen. Allerdings sollte man da auch die Spiele als Vorlage nehmen und nicht irgendeine neue Story erfinden.
Silent Hill ist ja auch eine der besseren Videospielverfilmungen weil man sich da nahe ans Spiel gehalten hat. Wenn ich mir dagegen sowas wie die Resident Evil Filme ansehe......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2021)

Bin sehr gespannt was sie daraus machen. Isaac als Snake... Muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht schafft er meine Skepsis wegzuwischen. Der muss zuvor aber erstmal intensiv ins Gym um sich in die passende Form zu bringen.


----------

